# My first thread and a mission...



## Interleave1 (Apr 16, 2014)

So, I signed up actually a few weeks ago and have been reading the posts and such - good stuff, but I never really had anything to say (believe me - very unusual for me). Anyway, I got this bug in my craw about how Walmart stores treat their fish (horrible). Every time I go into my local Walmart, I make a stop in the aquatics section (I never buy anything there because I don't trust their fish) and I notice that there are always (ALWAYS) dead fish in various tanks and the plants are dying, etc...
So I called the manager today. Tired of seeing it I guess. So, I guess my mission is to either teach that corporate behemoth that they can't just treat innocent fish like total crap just so they can draw in mom and dad to make a cute little tank for their kid (where the real money is made). Supposedly the manager of this particular Walmart is going to "double down" on making sure those fish are taken care of (RIIIIIIGGGGGTTTTTTT). So if they can't take care of them properly, I want to figure out a way to stop them from stocking them..... It takes more than a single voice to create change, however. So, you know, if you're in your local Walmart and you notice that their fish look like they've been poisoning them - please say something. You may save a fish someday.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish you luck! And welcome to APC.


----------



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

Interleave1 said:


> So, you know, if you're in your local Walmart and you notice that their fish look like they've been poisoning them.....


I guess it would be politically incorrect to suggest poisoning the employee water fountain in return?

Just kidding of course, just kidding.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I am not sure if you meant "fish" or "people that work there".


----------



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

It's probably better that way.


----------

